# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Những điều về máy pha cà phê Tiross TS-621

## thuxuanmarketing

Chiếc may lam ca phe Tiross TS-621 đáp ứng pha cà phê expreso, capuccino và cà phê thường, với công suất 800W và thiết kế nhỏ gọn, chiếc máy có thể hoạt động trơn và dẻo dai.



Cà phê phải uống lúc còn nóng mới ngon, cà phê sáng là thói quen chẳng thể thiếu của một bộ phận dân công sở để khởi đầu một ngày làm việc đầy hứng khởi. Chiếc máy pha cà phê Tiross TS-621 đáp ứng pha cà phê expreso, capuccino và cà phê thường. Không chỉ là một vật dụng hữu dụng tại công sở, bạn hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu một chiếc máy tại gia để có thể sử dụng cà phê bất cứ lúc nào.

 Máy pha cà phê Tiross TS-621 phù hợp để pha cà phê tại gia đình hoặc pha cà phê tại văn phòng ở công ty. Đáp ứng nhu cầu thưởng thức đồ uống cà phê từ hạt cà phê thuần chất, các tách cà phê nóng mỗi sáng được pha từ máy pha cà phê và thưởng thức sốt dẻo trên tay sẽ cho bạn cảm nhận tuyệt vời và thuần chất nhất.

 Máy pha cà phê Tiross TS-621 có thể làm cà phê Expreso ( cà phê đen), cappuccino ( phối hợp đánh bọt sữa), cà phê thường dành cho các tín đồ ham mê cà phê và sử dụng cà phê như một đồ uống không thể thiếu hàng ngày.

 Có một chiếc máy pha cà phê chuyên dụng hỗ trợ bạn không phải mất thời gian vào mỗi buổi sáng để ra cửa hàng chờ làm cà phê và mang đi làm khiến cà phê bị nguội, mất hết hương vị thơm ngon, giờ đây vị nóng và hương vị của cà phê sẽ được chính tay bạn làm và thưởng thức tại chỗ.Với máy pha cà phê bạn có thể dùng cà phê nguyên chất mỗi buổi sáng, bạn sẽ khởi đầu ngày mới theo đúng chất với tách cà phê thuần chất expresso hay cappuccino làm bạn sảng khoái và tạo hứng khởi cho một ngày làm việc hiệu quả.

 Cách sử dụng máy tương đối đơn giản, bạn chỉ việc xúc một lượng vừa đủ bột cà phê đã xay sẵn vào phin cà phê của máy và lắp vào máy rồi bấm nút. Chỉ trong 2 phút là bạn đã có thể pha được một lượng 3-4 tách cà phê trong một lần bấm máy. Nếu bạn muốn làm cappuccino, máy có vòi phun tạo bọt sữa cho bạn thỏa sức sáng tạo để làm các tách cà phê mê say.

 Công suất của máy là 800 W với hiệu điện thế 220V, nên máy có thể lắp đặt dễ dàng và hoạt động bình thường an toàn ở lưới điện của gia đình và tại những cơ quan..

 Máy có thiết kế đẹp với hai màu đen trắng sang trọng đặt trong các cơ quan, gia đình rất thích hợp. không những thế, chiếc máy còn được trang bị hệ thống chống nhỏ giọt giúp giữ vệ sinh máy mỗi khi bạn lấy bình đựng cà phê ra ngoài, khu vực đặt máy sẽ không có tình trạng dây bẩn bởi nước cà phê đen làm không gian trở nên lộn xộn, dính bẩn.

----------

